
  Augmented Reality Twitter App Looks Awesome. Hope Apple Thinks So Too.  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/20/augmented-reality-twitter-app-looks-awesome-hope-apple-thinks-so-too/
======
firefoxman1
This is kinda cool, but do you have to be following everyone that appears in
on the screen?

